# Joined the GOSM Big Block Club



## richc (Jul 1, 2010)

Haven't gotten my shipping info yet, but hopefully it shows up next week and in good enough shape to assemble.


----------



## abigail4476 (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







RichC said:


> Haven't gotten my shipping info yet, but hopefully it shows up next week and in good enough shape to assemble.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats great choice  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     I plan on getting one my first trip past a Bass Pro which should be the first week of Aug


----------



## richc (Jul 1, 2010)

I was thinking about driving out to one, but I'm about an hour away both east and west from 2 different stores. I decided to just order it online and hope that it survives shipping. I just got my tracking number and I know what I'll be doing next Wednesday night :)


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations on your new smoker. If I were you I'd already been gone and hour isn't anything.


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi i got mine today you might have driven the 2 hrs to get it. Mine has bent side racks on both side of the walls.

Have e-mailed Landmann and and wait an answer. I could use a rubber hammer and try to un-bend them but for 300.00 no way...

Love everything else burner looks strong and the box is solid. Try to lift the wood chip pan it heavy!!! Can't wait to smoke in it once i get the problems ironed out.

Good smoking...

Took a picture:


----------



## richc (Jul 1, 2010)

Are you talking about the wire racks that hold the pans? Unless they were crimped and the structural integrity was gone, I'd just bend them back.


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 1, 2010)

That is some of it.. i was afraid the welds would brake and why should i have to "FIX" a $300.00 NEW smoker. It should have been correct to start out. Now if i got it off Craig List for 25 i would have no problem bending them back. I just want them to know of the bent side racks...


----------



## deannc (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats and great choice! I love my GOSM!  Y'all that had received damaged smokers from BPS, they treated me great and gave me a discount/credit on mine when I received it with the door damaged. I then called Landmann and they shipped out a new door with no issues at all.


----------



## richc (Jul 2, 2010)

OK.. here's a question. Does anyone think there would be an issue with keeping this on a wood deck? That's where I have my grill, but I'm not sure if there's other considerations with a smoker that's going to be running much longer than a grill. 

EDIT: I'd like to find one home for this and not have to worry about moving so I thought I'd ask before I start setting it up.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 2, 2010)

If you're concerned about the wood, get a piece of dur-rock (the thin concrete sheet 1/4 used for laying under tile) and let the smoker rest on it.  The big box stores also sell mats you can put under the smoker.  An occasional drip happens and I think that's a greater concern then the heat.  While we're on the subject, is the deck kinda exposed to the wind?  The BB GOSM needs some wind protection for heat.

Once you get a few hundred hours of smoking, you'll be pleased with your choice.  A hint, quite a few of us replaced the smoke box with a 10 inch cast iron skillet.  I like the skillet because if I need to add more chunks, it has a handle and is less awkward handling (less time involved with less heat loss due to an open door).

Ash disposal?  I use a small 2 gallon or so galvinized bucket with a bale on it.  For safety's sake, I let the ashes remain in the bucket for a minimum of 2 days.  You'd be surprised how many fires are started with supposedly cold ashes.

That fancy door thermometer, remove it and calibrate it (ice water-32*, boiling water -212*) note the error difference so you have a fair idea of the chamber temperature (at the level of the thermometer).

NOW QUIT READING AND GO SMOKE SOMETHING.  How about bacon wrapped burgers?  Me, I'm  smoking up about 10 lbs of Bearcarver's Beef Pepperoni Sticks today.


----------



## richc (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I have a Taylor wired digital temp probe that we use with things like turkeys in the oven and I was going to pick up another so I'd have one for food and one for air temp. 

The smoker won't get here until Wednesday so I have a lot of time between now and then to plan what I'm going to smoke. I was going to start out with some bone in chicken thighs. I've got a good rub that I use on poultry, but bone in chicken is such a pain to cook on a grill and not scorch it. It will be nice to not have to manage a grill full of flaming chicken. 

Burgers on a smoker sound interesting though too. What temp and how long do you cook burgers for?


----------



## tbone0910 (Jul 2, 2010)

I've got my new one on the deck.  Done about 4 smokes, including seasoning.  No problems except an occasional drip here or there.  Sprays off fine, though my deck has waterproofing on it.  Hope this helps...


----------



## sqwib (Jul 2, 2010)

RichC said:


> Haven't gotten my shipping info yet, but hopefully it shows up next week and in good enough shape to assemble.


Congrats on the smoker you will love it.

While your waiting, heres something to read

*GOSM Blog*

 


smokey paul said:


> Hi i got mine today you might have driven the 2 hrs to get it. Mine has bent side racks on both side of the walls.
> 
> Have e-mailed Landmann and and wait an answer. I could use a rubber hammer and try to un-bend them but for 300.00 no way...
> 
> ...


I see what you are talking about, that is bent up pretty bad. The level of the smoker box and water pan are uneven

 


RichC said:


> OK.. here's a question. Does anyone think there would be an issue with keeping this on a wood deck? That's where I have my grill, but I'm not sure if there's other considerations with a smoker that's going to be running much longer than a grill.
> 
> EDIT: I'd like to find one home for this and not have to worry about moving so I thought I'd ask before I start setting it up.


I have been using mine on m y deck for years, only problem I have is grease drippings.


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 2, 2010)

Note and update: Landmann e-mail me back and they are going to do something. they did not say what yet but I would think they would just send me the side racks. After i sent the picture they said they would fix it...

Good co. and great product as i see it..


----------



## nwdave (Jul 2, 2010)

RichC said:


> Burgers on a smoker sound interesting though too. What temp and how long do you cook burgers for?


I know what you mean about yard birds.  Spatchcock the next one and you'll notice a great difference.

Burgers?  Someone posted his concoction about bacon weave burgers.  I went a step or two further.  I grind my own ground meat, Made them into two 4 oz patties with my el cheapo press, made a depression in the center of the bottom pattie, added some finely chopped onion, a little cheddar, a couple pieces of bell pepper, put the top on, squished the edge together, wrapped some bacon around it.  Into the smoker at about 230*,  Hickory smoke by the way.  Pulled when the meat internal was 165*.  NOTE:  I don't insert the probe until the external meat temp has been at least 140* for 1/2 hour.  Don't want any of those germs being pushed in too soon.  SWMBO likes her bacon crisp, so under the broiler for about 3 minutes.  Kinda like a fattie, in a burger shape.  You can use anything you want in the center. 

You asked:  For how long?  Except for the two temps/time mentioned above, I've found that I go by the temp or the appearance (ribs and pullback), not the time, except where food safety is concerned (the 140 rule within 4 hours).  That seems to be the general consensus so until told otherwise, I'll go with the gang on this.


----------



## richc (Jul 2, 2010)

I understand that you want to cook to temp, but it's good to know the ballpark times you're looking at so you can try to bring other things together at that time as well. I'm not looking to set my watch by a time estimate, but it would be good to know if it's usually 30 minutes or 2 hours for planning.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 3, 2010)

RichC said:


> I understand that you want to cook to temp, but it's good to know the ballpark times you're looking at so you can try to bring other things together at that time as well. I'm not looking to set my watch by a time estimate, but it would be good to know if it's usually 30 minutes or 2 hours for planning.


Yeah, I see where you're coming from.  The burgers, about 1 1/2 to 2 hours, worst case.  Chicken, spatchcocked (more surface area exposed to the tender influence of smoke) about 2-3 hours.

Do you know about the double foiling of the meat when near done,  wrapping cloth towels, placing in a cooler (tightly sealed of course), good for about 3-4 hours (ribs and chicken, etc).  Keep in mind that meat will still continue to cook while wrapped in foil.  There are several mentions of this technique in the briskets, ribs type, etc, etc threads.  This trick works great for when you're taking the meat to another location for presentation.  I always try to plan for the worst  completion time because I know I can fall back on the cooler to hold the meat if it's early.

One thing I've learned is that there are few hard and fast rules (except in food handling safety) in this arena.  Most are just guidelines.


----------



## richc (Jul 3, 2010)

NWDave said:


> Yeah, I see where you're coming from.  The burgers, about 1 1/2 to 2 hours, worst case.  Chicken, spatchcocked (more surface area exposed to the tender influence of smoke) about 2-3 hours.
> 
> Do you know about the double foiling of the meat when near done,  wrapping cloth towels, placing in a cooler (tightly sealed of course), good for about 3-4 hours (ribs and chicken, etc).  Keep in mind that meat will still continue to cook while wrapped in foil.  There are several mentions of this technique in the briskets, ribs type, etc, etc threads.  This trick works great for when you're taking the meat to another location for presentation.  I always try to plan for the worst  completion time because I know I can fall back on the cooler to hold the meat if it's early.
> 
> One thing I've learned is that there are few hard and fast rules (except in food handling safety) in this arena.  Most are just guidelines.


Thanks.. that's great info. One of the other questions I had was how to keep meat for extended periods of time after it had cooked and you gave me some options there too.


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 3, 2010)

Until you decide on spending  money on  a smoker cover, I keep my GOSM and Smoke Vault covered with those large Contractors trash bags.


----------



## richc (Jul 6, 2010)

OK, so FedEx delivers the smoker today and I was excited to see that there was no damage to the box. Unfortunately the smoker is still damaged. The top is caved in a litte and that has also bent the top of the door frame so the door won't close all the way. This really wasn't what I was looking for. 

I really hope Bass Proshop isn't going to make me return it and try to make me pay for shipping. That just isn't going to happen. I can't believe how poorly this thing was packed. There was nothing at all between the top and the thin cardboard box it came in.


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow your is much worse than mine. I could have use mine if it wasn't NEW.

I e-mailed Landmann and they said they would take care of it. I sent pictures so they could see the problem. Well as it turned out the 4th came and progress was stopped for time off...

Address: [email protected]

They are shipped from China not one at a time but on pallets so anything can happen  

Hope to hear from them soooon as i wanted to smoke over the 4 with it.

Good smoking..


----------



## richc (Jul 7, 2010)

OK.. BPS is going to have FedEx pick up the damaged one and they've already put in the order for a replacement. I can't ask for more than that, except for it to be packaged properly.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 7, 2010)

RichC said:


> OK.. BPS is going to have FedEx pick up the damaged one and they've already put in the order for a replacement. I can't ask for more than that, except for it to be packaged properly.


If possible have someone there to receive the package and open it before you sign.

I received mine from Bass Pro and the packaging seemed adequate.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 7, 2010)

*LANDMANN USA WEB SITE*

Landman USA Info:

Call us at 1-877-3GRILLS
(1-877-347-4557)

Address: 101 Old Mill Rd.- Building 300
Cartersville, GA 30120
Local Phone: (770) 606-8903
Fax: (770) 606-8112

Email: [email protected]


----------



## smokey2569 (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:







Oh wow...I forgot what it looked like on the inside without a year and half of use!

Holy crap is that clean...Good thing you took a photo of it, because it will never look like that again!

On a side note, I got mine from Bass Pro in 2008 and it arrived in really good shape. So hopefully you will have better luck with getting it fixed.

Either way, your life just got 300% more delicious...


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is where I got the cover for mine this spring.

http://www.landmann-usa.com/smoker-cover-for-3605bgd-3605gssd-a033141-a033142.aspx

Cover seems like a good quality and has a soft backing with a full lenght on the front left corner.

Cheers!


----------



## rio_grande (Jul 7, 2010)

Mine came without damage but we picked it up at the store.

Door was a bit out of square. But with the assistance of Momma holding the case I tweaked it back into proper alignment. Mine was a manufacturing issue not a shipping ot handeling problem.

Worst problem I have with the big block is it holds so much. I am not sure if it is me or the smoker but it seems to smoke much better full than with one large chunk in it.

Jeff


----------



## nastystang (Jul 8, 2010)

I just picked one up at bass pro last weekend. It was in perfect shape and it was also on sale. Going to smoke pork butt this weekend.


----------



## richc (Jul 9, 2010)

So the second smoker showed up today and it also has damage. Not as bad, but there are 2 dents, a corner that's ground up a little and a paint chip on an edge. Neither of the dents is where it will effect the door, but the paint is chipped on one of them. That means that I'll have to paint 3 small spots to keep it from rusting. I'm going to call Bass Pro Shops and see if they'll do something. I'm willing to keep this one, but I'm not going to spend more money on paint to fix damage that could have been prevented if they double boxed it. I don't see how a single one of these survives shipping. They're just to easy to damage the way they're packed. 

EDIT: The more I looked at it and thought about it, the more I thought I'd see if they could do anything about how it's packaged. They're going to see if they can package it better One of the dents that wasn't chipped had cracks in the finish so it was only a matter of time before the finish flaked off. Hopefully they'll be able to package one better or I'll just return it and figure something else out.


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 9, 2010)

Quick up date: After sending a second e-mail I received an answer: "IT is in the mail"

Now i do not know what is in the mail or when it will get here as no tracking numbers have been sent to me but it is in the "MAIL" LOL

Maybe i should have gone to Bass Pro to get help but i figured Landmann would want to know about the problem as a Quality problem, but????

Good smoking...


----------



## sharonazamboni (Jul 15, 2010)

I got my Big Block from BPS, ordered it end of June. Of course, it had some dents when it arrived, but since I wanted it for Independence Day, I called BPS and they gave me 15% discount. I think all of them get damaged 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

It was on sale for 179.99, I found an online coupon for $20, I ordered just before they instituted the MA sales tax, and with the damage discount, total cost was $168. 

I've done a few cooks and really like this smoker. Glad to see a link for the cover.


----------



## richc (Jul 15, 2010)

I think this post was premature of me. I had one of the most frustrating times dealing with their customer service that I've had in a long time. In the end I told them to just please pick it up and credit me and I'll spend my money elsewhere. I emailed Landmann and asked if anyone else was going to stock this smoker and they told me that only Bass Pro Shops buys it, so I guess I'll have to find something else. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## fatboy05 (Jul 16, 2010)

I bought mine from Home Depot on-line,  I've used mine for over two years now and don't worry about the bent rack.  Alot of time I don't even put the top on the wood pit because I put so many chips in it raises the water pan until it presses against the upper portion of the rack, that way I can get good smoke for about 3 to 4 hours.  I also purchased a better temp gauge and mounted it below the original thermometer.  Smoke that bad boy.

Mike


----------



## sharonazamboni (Jul 16, 2010)

The Landmann site has an online catalog, but the prices look a bit steep to me.


----------



## richc (Jul 16, 2010)

When I emailed them and asked them about others carrying the big block, they said that ordering through them would be much more expensive. I think they do that so they don't compete with their retailers.


----------



## igolf2 (Jul 16, 2010)

Just got my Big Block from Bass Pro Shops to replace my smaller GOSM - on sale for $179!!  If you have a chance get one!! the improvements are fantastic, the thing is huge! No more cutting ribs and briskets in half. The cast iron wood box and water pan are huge so no need to open the smoker during use anymore, the full bottom drip pan is great and the overall build quality is impressive.

I love smoking with charcoal but just don't have the time or Patience anymore and the BB turns out great "Q"


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 16, 2010)

Final Update: Received my FIX's from UPS on Tuesday and on Wednesday i replaced the wire racks on the sides and everything was good.

The wire racks i took out looked like the rocker of a rocking chair. It appeared only to be bent but the length was bent both sides.

Burned it in for about 2.5 hrs and then put some "Rib ends" in and smoke them for about 3 hrs.

Worked great glad i waited for the parts.

Still miss the wood/charcoal and will use them on short cooks/smokes...

BB hold temp's GOOD and was great not having to check on the temp every 30 min.

Anyone come up with away to use charcoal in the BB ?

Good smoking...


----------



## richc (Jul 16, 2010)

igolf2 said:


> Just got my Big Block from Bass Pro Shops to replace my smaller GOSM - on sale for $179!!  If you have a chance get one!! the improvements are fantastic, the thing is huge! No more cutting ribs and briskets in half. The cast iron wood box and water pan are huge so no need to open the smoker during use anymore, the full bottom drip pan is great and the overall build quality is impressive.
> 
> I love smoking with charcoal but just don't have the time or Patience anymore and the BB turns out great "Q"


I can't get one shipped without getting beat up and I even called the one that's over an hour from me and they don't have one. I guess it's not meant to be. Honestly this whole experience has been so frustrating that I'm just going to forget about a smoker for a while. I'm not going to pay 20-30 less for a smoker that is almost half the size and there's no way for me to apparently get one of these now. I just can't spend any more time trying to figure this out.


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 16, 2010)

Maybe a friend or girlfriend or wife or???? could order it using a different CC and address.

Sorry to hear you problem...

Good smoking...


----------



## richc (Jul 16, 2010)

It's not like they wouldn't let me order one. I'm just not going to spend weeks shipping smokers back and forth until I get one undamaged. On top of that, they're now out of stock online too. It's just not meant to be. I'll spend my time on other things.


----------



## igolf2 (Jul 18, 2010)

In reading these posts I consider myself one of the lucky ones. My BB came undamaged - I told the family that if I was not home when Fed-Ex came that whoever was home was to open the package to check it out and refuse delivery if damaged. I tracked the package and Fed-Ex site showed delivered - got home and no package! On hour later my neighbor calls and says she got home and there is a big box for me sitting in front of her garage!! Had to drive next door to pick it up - WTF! My house numbers are out by the road clearly marked with 12" numbers!

Well at least BB was in good shape and I sent Fed-Ex a nasty gram (lot of good that will do)

Its a shame that some are giving up because of shipping damage because the BB is really a great smoker.


----------



## igolf2 (Jul 18, 2010)

With the huge cast iron wood box the BB has I always line the bottom with charcoal briquette's then put my wood on top of them - does it make a difference? I think so but of course I'm biased


----------

